# ipad for a universal remote???



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

i have seen some people use their ipads for a universal remote for the home theater....is this possible??? or am i just seeing things....


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

When used as a universal remote with one app they are usually tied to control system such as Crestron, Conrol4, Savant etc...

There are individual apps for many devices today but this is a more convoluted way of doing things as there is no one program over-seeing the system, keeping track of what inputs are selected and such. The biggest problem with this approach is if you are using say your cable/sat app and want to mute the system you would have to close that app, open up your receiver app, wait for it to connect then press the mute button. That process can take anywhere from 5-15 seconds.

I install and program control systems all the time and the iPad is a great interface for almost everything except for 1 room systems. If doing multi-room or anything with 2way feedback it is a great big cheap touch panel, however 9 times out of 10 a true universal remote is a better option.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

well i have an ipad....and was woundering if i could just use that for my ch. up and down and vol. up and down....didn't know if that was possible....i have haveing 30 remotes. plus since i already have a ipad might as well use it to whats its worth...right...


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If your devices are network connected and your cable/sat provider supports it yes you can, otherwise you will need another device to be a bridge between the ipad and your equipment as it has no built in IR, there are dongles but they seem to be more hassle than they are worth. 

I have used GlobalCache products to enable control of IR devices via wifi but you still need an interface to simplify the control.


----------

